# Circulator Pump getting Hot



## lumberchukk (Oct 25, 2008)

I just installed a Taco 007-F5 for my wood boiler. The pump is really hot to the touch even though I hadn't built a fire in the boiler yet. I was running it to try and bleed the air. Is it normal for the pumps to heat up like that?


----------



## fletcher0780 (Oct 25, 2008)

taco 007 is a small pump, what is the length of your run (both directions) and the diameter of your pipe?


----------



## lumberchukk (Oct 25, 2008)

roughly 140' of 3/4" and 40 or so of 1"


----------



## ghitch75 (Oct 25, 2008)

get the air out or you'll burn it up...the water lubes it.....if you water it cold it should run warm..


----------



## bassman (Oct 26, 2008)

YOU HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!

may have just cost you a pump....

a pump running free with no water will overheat and may be done or in my case will break down when its real cold.

post pics of your setup and we will help.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 26, 2008)

My 007 got very hot when running cold water also. Make sure the motor is horizontal and not vertical.


----------



## lumberchukk (Oct 26, 2008)

*moving water*

@ windwalker: my motor is horizontal.

I'll try and get some pics up.

I'm most definitely moving water with the pump it just seems to be running hot.

I checked with a couple people I know with similar cartridge pumps and theirs got pretty warm when they ran as well. Nature of the beast?

Also talked to a plumber who said not to worry about it, he's seen hot ones before and they were ok.


----------



## Scootermsp (Oct 26, 2008)

*Too small*

Notwithstanding any other problem you have, the 007 is too small for your application. You really should have a 009 for that type of run. Anyone else agree? opcorn:


----------



## itn (Oct 26, 2008)

i run an 07 and an 09 they both run hot. i will say that the 09 is a much better pump. just changed the cartridge on the 09 yesterday got 5 years almost out of it running 24/7. i would change to a 09 when your 07 craps out.


----------



## fletcher0780 (Oct 27, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Notwithstanding any other problem you have, the 007 is too small for your application. You really should have a 009 for that type of run. Anyone else agree? opcorn:



the 007 is too small, especially when pushing water that far through 3/4" pex. you really need 1"-1.25" for that long of a run.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 27, 2008)

For most OWB applications with long piping runs, using 1", the 009 is the standard. 007/009's run hot..any wet rotor circ. does. Also, make sure you are not deadheading your pump!...It will blow apart!...Dan holohan's book explains why that happens, and I've seen it myself.


----------



## Colum (Sep 12, 2019)

ghitch75 said:


> get the air out or you'll burn it up...the water lubes it.....if you water it cold it should run warm..


How in the name of god does water lube an electrical pump,have you ever looked inside an electrical pump obviously not, and as for air,where did you get that?..Look inside a pump,a plastic plastic disc throws the water forward it has vents to allow water fly forward, you really need to look inside a SEAlED pump jeez a little knowledge.


----------



## Colum (Sep 12, 2019)

lumberchukk said:


> I just installed a Taco 007-F5 for my wood boiler. The pump is really hot to the touch even though I hadn't built a fire in the boiler yet. I was running it to try and bleed the air. Is it normal for the pumps to heat up like that?


No.if it's hot to touch the electric motor is being forced to stop,remove pump open it and see what's going on, in the space there I would guess the left threaded lock nut has become loose.


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 12, 2019)

Colum said:


> No.if it's hot to touch the electric motor is being forced to stop,remove pump open it and see what's going on, in the space there I would guess the left threaded lock nut has become loose.


Check the date on the post, pretty sure he won’t answer.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Bringing an 11 year old thread back to life. With misinformation.


----------



## Colum (Sep 15, 2019)

NSMaple1 said:


> Bringing an 11 year old thread back to life. With misinformation.


Misinformation, indeed.the most common fault for pumps is as I read above..Jeez Louise..use that info and best of luck.


----------



## Colum (Sep 15, 2019)

I came across this on Google and really answers like water lubing an electrical pump are ridiculous, you should really take this down.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Colum said:


> I came across this on Google and really answers like water lubing an electrical pump are ridiculous, you should really take this down.



Maybe you should Google wet rotor circulators.


----------



## Colum (Sep 16, 2019)

Water is wet..it really does not matter what type of pump under what name you place it,water does not lube or oil an electrical motor.Its a ridiculous idea.Water is a corrosive and an electrical conducting element,lubing,I dont think so.A wet water pump is ?...Water is wet.All water pumps are sealed motors. Open up a sealed motor and look.You will find water in water out and an engineered or cast opening in the middle and a disc with slots and fins near the bolt head which will be in the centre of the plastic disc.There will be a small pin hole in that nut head.Thats the air bleed hole not really important. The disc spins and forces water forward.Google it...


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Colum said:


> Water is wet..it really does not matter what type of pump under what name you place it,water does not lube or oil an electrical motor.Its a ridiculous idea.Water is a corrosive and an electrical conducting element,lubing,I dont think so.A wet water pump is ?...Water is wet.All water pumps are sealed motors. Open up a sealed motor and look.You will find water in water out and an engineered or cast opening in the middle and a disc with slots and fins near the bolt head which will be in the centre of the plastic disc.There will be a small pin hole in that nut head.Thats the air bleed hole not really important. The disc spins and forces water forward.Google it...



It is the pump that gets lubed, not the motor. Up until you posted this, we were talking about pumps (circulators to be more exact), not motors. Even you were.


----------

